# Christmas Cards



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hello )

I'm just makíng some christmas cards, and wanted to share the first ones with you 
hope you like them.

this is the link with which you can send an electronic card
HEINI's X-Mas Cards
*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The third one is cutest - no, the fourth one, no the fifth one!! They're just adorable!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! you did a great job.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, that one is the cutest!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg these are GORGEOUS! You are so talented!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.... they are really cute! You did a wonderful job! :aktion033: Now my pics i took look shameful... :smhelp: :smrofl:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just can't pick a favorite-they are all so cute :wub: -you're so talented! :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All are darling. Save all but one for future cards.
The second one is my favorite.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh thank you all so much :wub:

this is the link with which you can send an electronic card if you like:*
HEINI's X-Mas Cards


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I seriously LOVED them all - both puppy and tinsel look perfect . Sarah :aktion033:


----------



## jess (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG he is TOO CUTIE can I have him. lol I love the cards they are great.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Just ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sooooo cute!! I love the 4th one, but then the 5th one in the second post gets my favorite vote!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow they are fantastic Schnuppe :aktion033: :aktion033: you did an amazing job, and Heini is just such a handsome little boy :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!!! :w00t: what GREAT cards!! :aktion033: i love each and every one of them!!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh!!! They are FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: HEINI :wub: YOUR SUCH A PRECIOUS LITTLEMAN. I LOVE ALL THE CARDS. I'D LOVE TO HAVE ALL THESE CHRISTMAS CARDS SENT TO ME.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are WONDERFUL photos!! They are really great!! Way to go!! I love them all!! wow!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

adorable! good job!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Your cards are AWESOME! I love them all!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH WOW, they're all fantastic. You did a great job. Heini is absolutely adorable in all of them. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :aktion033: :aktion033: thanks 
i wispered to heini all the lovely words you said about him.
he gave me kiss for that :wub:*


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos: WOW!! Awesome pic. cards Heini looks sooo adorable!! I love them!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

wow...those are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is just soooo adorable!! :wub: And I love the Christmas cards, my favorite one is the second one!! They look great!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww all of them are soooo cute! :wub:


----------

